# دورة إعــداد مـهـنـدس إعـداد مهندس عـمـر عـبـد العـزيـز الـجـزء الأول AutoCAD



## Eng Ma7moud (8 فبراير 2012)

*














دورة إعــداد مـهـنـدس
إعـداد مهندس عـمـر عـبـد العـزيـز
معيد بكلية الهندسة جامعة الزقـازيـق

الـجـزء الأول AutoCAD

http://www.4shared.com/rar/Lp9e4jPn/autocadpart01.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/_MLfLN4O/autocadpart02.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/gjHMTVWQ/autocadpart03.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/PeUnezQa/autocadpart04.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/lpIcCHNg/autocadpart05.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/eQTSs2bu/autocadpart06.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/KHLbBaw2/autocadpart07.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/_14kh-xr/autocadpart08.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/34vSvu-0/autocadpart09.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/UO-fmKKY/autocadpart10.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/NDCoOyQ5/autocadpart11.html

مـلـفـات الـشـرح والرسـومـات

http://www.4shared.com/office/2ydQ1G_8/Lecture_No.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/ORyOS4S6/projects.html
http://www.4shared.com/photo/x0D0HWX3/1_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/photo/HPoj1828/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/photo/Lu4So5pd/NEW.html


كـل المـلـفـات هـنـا

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/ZL9IhrEr/_online.html#dir=147840963


*​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (8 فبراير 2012)

جارى رفع الدرس الثانى ​


----------



## king of rap (8 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## motafa (8 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## انور الاستشاري (8 فبراير 2012)

ايه المكارم الهندسيه دي .. ربنا يوفقكم :: شكرا لكم :: و نحن نطمع بالمزيد من الشروح الهندسيه خدمة ً لزملائكم المهندسين العرب
وفقكم الله


----------



## king of rap (8 فبراير 2012)

يرجى من الاخوة المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## ibrahim mohamed a (8 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا ووققك*​


----------



## remstereo (8 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وذادك من علمه وفضله ورزقك واعطاك الصحة


----------



## مينا نبيل رسمي (8 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اكثر من رائع


----------



## omer19877 (8 فبراير 2012)

كالعادة ابداع منك اخى محمود ومن المهندس الكبير عمر ...بارك الله فيكم وبارك لكم فى وقتكم


----------



## دار التصميم (8 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## eng_saliem (8 فبراير 2012)

متشكر جدا يا بشمهندس


----------



## midobeso88 (9 فبراير 2012)

corrupted


----------



## محمود علام (9 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## civil love (9 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## akouti_angham (9 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس محمود وياريت لو ترفع الجزء التانى من الدورة اللى هو خاص بالساب


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (9 فبراير 2012)

akouti_angham قال:


> شكرا جزيلا مهندس محمود وياريت لو ترفع الجزء التانى من الدورة اللى هو خاص بالساب



الشكر لله ثم للمهندس عمر
بإذن الله سأرفع الجزء الثانى ولكن بعد الإنتهاء من الجزء الأول


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 فبراير 2012)

*رابط لموقع يدعم الاستكمال ....
الجزء الاول ..
http://jumbofiles.com/?op=my_files;fld_id=74148
الجزء الثانى ...
http://jumbofiles.com/cbucxe86of3t

ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير .. لحين ما يرفع أحد الزملاء على الميديا فير ..*


----------



## midobeso88 (9 فبراير 2012)

لو سمحت بفك الضغط بيظهرلى انه بايظ وميرضاش يتفك ده بالنسبه لللاوتوكاد والجزء بتاع New orders & Options


----------



## midobeso88 (9 فبراير 2012)

ور ابط الموقع الى يدعم الاستكمال مش مظبوط


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (9 فبراير 2012)

*New Orders

**http://www.4shared.com/rar/TZgx7Tyo/course_autocad_lessonpart01.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/lj-IPM7z/course_autocad_lessonpart02.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/MT5N2zkn/course_autocad_lessonpart03.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/TXlfAQbw/course_autocad_lessonpart04.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/VqVI5lOT/course_autocad_lessonpart05.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/ois9yWE1/course_autocad_lessonpart06.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/PhsmMrXi/course_autocad_lessonpart07.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/uX61A27v/course_autocad_lessonpart08.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/06x0vzRe/course_autocad_lessonpart09.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/qdNQ49Qn/course_autocad_lessonpart10.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/A-mlJWv4/course_autocad_lessonpart11.html
*​
​


----------



## majdiotoom (9 فبراير 2012)

بارك اله فيك


----------



## بدر15 (9 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وجعله في موازين اعمالكم ياارب


----------



## mino4022 (9 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## نجانجا (9 فبراير 2012)

دائم الابداع 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## omer19877 (9 فبراير 2012)

الحمدلله نزلت الدرس الاول ...للتحميل بسرعه من الفورشيرد رجاء راجع الموضوع التالى علما بانى نزلت به كل الروابط والحمدلله
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=310741


----------



## omer19877 (9 فبراير 2012)

eng ma7moud قال:


> *new orders
> 
> **http://www.4shared.com/rar/tzgx7tyo/course_autocad_lessonpart01.html
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/lj-ipm7z/course_autocad_lessonpart02.html
> ...



هل هذا هو الدرس الثانى؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (9 فبراير 2012)

omer19877 قال:


> هل هذا هو الدرس الثانى؟؟؟؟؟



نعم هذا هو الدرس الثانى والأخير فى الجزء الأول 
رجاء من المهندس خالد الأزهرى إضافته للمشاركة الأولى


----------



## omer19877 (9 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك على رفع الروابط وبارك فى المهندس الرائع عمر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bboumediene (10 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وسام الفارس (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## omer19877 (10 فبراير 2012)

متى ستنزل بقيه الاجزاء وبارك الله فيك وفى المهندس عمر


----------



## akouti_angham (13 فبراير 2012)

المهندس محمود المحترم
بعد اذنك يابشمهندس هو كده الجزء الاول من دورة اعداد مهندس انتهى ولا اية ولا ده بس الكاد 
طيب فين باقي الاجزاء عايزين الساب يابشمهندس محمود لو سمحت وياريت لو ترفع بقيت الدورة كلها عشان الجميع يستفيد.
شكرا جزيلالالالا


----------



## aly abdel hakiem (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمود ونتمني الاستمرار ورفع باقي الدورة


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (13 فبراير 2012)

akouti_angham قال:


> المهندس محمود المحترم
> بعد اذنك يابشمهندس هو كده الجزء الاول من دورة اعداد مهندس انتهى ولا اية ولا ده بس الكاد
> طيب فين باقي الاجزاء عايزين الساب يابشمهندس محمود لو سمحت وياريت لو ترفع بقيت الدورة كلها عشان الجميع يستفيد.
> شكرا جزيلالالالا



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نعم الجزء الأول إنتهى وهو مكون من درسين والحين أنا برفع باقى الأجزاء 
معذرة على التأخير فمساحة الدروة 7 جيجا 
بإذن الله بعمل موضوع جديد لباقى الأجزاء بعد الإنتهاء منها 
انا انتهيت من رفع جزء الساب تابعنى على حسابى على الفورشيرد 
وستجد الجديد من الملفات 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/ZL9IhrEr/_online.html#
*​


----------



## ناصر همام (13 فبراير 2012)

[


ايه المكارم الهندسيه دي .. ربنا يوفقكم :: شكرا لكم


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (13 فبراير 2012)

الجزء الاول
http://www.4shared.com/get/Lp9e4jPn/autocadpart01.html


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (13 فبراير 2012)

اسطوانة ال foundation رابط الملف الثامن غير موجود

*foundation 1.part8.rar*


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (13 فبراير 2012)

*يا ريت ترد عليا يا بشمهندس على وجه السرعة لانى بحثت على النت غير موجود وانا نزلت باقى الاجزاء*
*اخوك فى الله*
* مهندس مدنى/احمد عكوش*


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (14 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (14 فبراير 2012)

يا ريت يا بشمهندس ترتيب دروس الدورة كده علشان الدنيا متلغبطة


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (15 فبراير 2012)

يا ريت يا هندسة بقيت محضرات ال quntity surveing


----------



## akouti_angham (15 فبراير 2012)

فين باقي الكورس يامهندس محمود انت وعدت واحنا منتظرين يابشمهندس
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (15 فبراير 2012)

المهندس احمد عكوش قال:


> اسطوانة ال foundation رابط الملف الثامن غير موجود
> 
> *foundation 1.part8.rar*





المهندس احمد عكوش قال:


> *يا ريت ترد عليا يا بشمهندس على وجه السرعة لانى بحثت على النت غير موجود وانا نزلت باقى الاجزاء*
> *اخوك فى الله*
> * مهندس مدنى/احمد عكوش*




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عذرا أخى على التأخر فى الرد لأنى لم أشاهد ردك إلا الأن
رابط الملف الثامن موجود 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/FazExRoL/foundation_1part08.html

هل المشكلة فى أنه يعطيك خطأ عند فك الضغط ؟؟
​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (15 فبراير 2012)

civil.eng./eslam قال:


> يا ريت يا بشمهندس ترتيب دروس الدورة كده علشان الدنيا متلغبطة





civil.eng./eslam قال:


> يا ريت يا هندسة بقيت محضرات ال quntity surveing




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سأعيد الترتيب على الفورشيرد بإذن الله
جارى رفع باقى المحاضرات​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (15 فبراير 2012)

akouti_angham قال:


> فين باقي الكورس يامهندس محمود انت وعدت واحنا منتظرين يابشمهندس
> ربنا يوفقك



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جارى رفع باقى الدروس 
أحتاج الوقت لكى أنتهى من الدروس فبرجاء الصبر ​


----------



## akouti_angham (15 فبراير 2012)

معلش لو كنت مستعجل شوية عليك يابشمهندس اصل بصراحة شرح المهندس عمر بجد رائع وممتع
ربنا يكرمك ويكرمه ان شاااااااااااااااااء الله ويوفقنا جميعا


----------



## mlo5ia (16 فبراير 2012)

*المحاضرة الثانية في الاتوكاد مش بتتفك يا اخوان
New orders and Options
ايضا الجزء 3 في SAP

ما الحل ارجوكم اخبرونى

*


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (16 فبراير 2012)

ده لينك الاكونت عليه المحضرات كلها 

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/ZL9IhrEr/_online.html#dir=147577624


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (16 فبراير 2012)

mlo5ia قال:


> *المحاضرة الثانية في الاتوكاد مش بتتفك يا اخوان
> New orders and Options
> ايضا الجزء 3 في SAP
> 
> ...



*ستجد بعض الملفات مكتوبة كالتالى part 1 وستجد ملفا آخر مكتوب مثلا part2 لاحظ الفرق بين الاثنين فى الأول توجد مسافة بين الاسم والترقيم وفى الآخر لا توجد لذلك لا يتعرف برنامج فط الضغط على اسماء الملفات ويطالبك ( بالكتلة رقم كذا )
اعد توحيد التسمية للملفات كذلك اذا كانت بعض الملفات مكتوبة بحروف capital والأخرى مكتوبة small قم يتوحيد اسماء الملفات من حيث نوع الحروف والمسافات فى الكتابة وسيعمل معك فك الضغط باذن الله

أو قم بإعادة تحميل الأجزاء التى تظهر لك مشكلة عند الفك إذا لم ينفع هذا كله سأقوم برفع ما تريد من جديد ولكن عندما أنتهى من الكورس 
*​


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (16 فبراير 2012)

يا ريت يا بشمهندس محمود با قى الدورة


----------



## omer19877 (17 فبراير 2012)

فى انتظار باقى المحاضرات وبارك الله فيك وفى وقتك


----------



## mlo5ia (17 فبراير 2012)

eng ma7moud قال:


> *ستجد بعض الملفات مكتوبة كالتالى part 1 وستجد ملفا آخر مكتوب مثلا part2 لاحظ الفرق بين الاثنين فى الأول توجد مسافة بين الاسم والترقيم وفى الآخر لا توجد لذلك لا يتعرف برنامج فط الضغط على اسماء الملفات ويطالبك ( بالكتلة رقم كذا )
> اعد توحيد التسمية للملفات كذلك اذا كانت بعض الملفات مكتوبة بحروف capital والأخرى مكتوبة small قم يتوحيد اسماء الملفات من حيث نوع الحروف والمسافات فى الكتابة وسيعمل معك فك الضغط باذن الله
> 
> أو قم بإعادة تحميل الأجزاء التى تظهر لك مشكلة عند الفك إذا لم ينفع هذا كله سأقوم برفع ما تريد من جديد ولكن عندما أنتهى من الكورس
> *​


اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخي المهندس محمود
لقد تم اتباع التعليمات و بالفعل تم فك الضغط بنجاح
لكن اريد ان افهم شيئ و هو نظام رفع المحاضرات علي حسابك 
اخبرتنا بأن الدورة مساحتها 7 جيجا فكيف يكون نظام رفع المحاضرات الذي تتبعه لكل استطيع ترتيب افكاري في المتابعة


----------

